# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Foxpro >  مشکل عدم نمایش حرف ک در ویندوز 98

## azarsoft

با سلام خدمت همه دوستان 
می خواستم بدونم کسی می دونه چطوری مشکل عدم نمایش حرف ک رو تو ویندوز 98 یا ملینیوم حل کرد
من یک برنامه نوشتم که حرف ک تو قسمت ها فارسی اون تو محیط ویندوز 98 نشون داده نمی شه
اگه کسی در این رابطه می تونه به من کمک کنه خیلی لطف می کنه که جواب این سوال رو بده

----------


## rezaTavak

سلام

فونت مورد استفاده را هم عوض می کنید جواب نمیده؟

----------


## azarsoft

نه جواب نمی ده یعنی تو منو ها که نمی شه فونت رو عوض کرد (البته اگر هم بشه من نمی دونم ) ولی هر فونتی که بکار بردم تو منو ها (لبته بیشتر تو منو ها ) حرف ک دیده نمی شه اگر از دوستان کسی در این مورد بتونه منو راهنمایی کنه لطف بزرگی کرده 
اگر هم فونت خاصی لازمه و کسی اون فونت رو سراغ داره ممنون میشم به ما هم اون فونت رو بده

----------


## rezaTavak

خب بیشتر راهنمایی کنید
کجا مثلا Browse یا textbox یا؟؟؟

البت شما چند تا پست یکجور زده بودید من با اجازتون حذف کردم شلوغ نشه.

----------


## javad_hosseiny

احتمال دارد که ویندوز شما از نوع سرویس پک 2 باشد که دو حرف ک و ی آن با بقیه متفاوت است پیشنهاد می کنم که  عبارت موجود در برنامه خود را (منوها, فرم ها و....) را در محیط ویندوز اکس پی سرویس پک 1 و یا 98 وارد کرده و سپس آن را تست کنید.
(اگر اینچنین بود برای رفع این مشکل در متن های تایپی توسط کاربر نیز قبل از خروج از آن آبجکت محتویات آن را توسط یک تابع که جای این دو حرف را جابجا می کند آن را تغییر دهید (این تابع را قبلا در همین بخش آپلود کردم))

----------


## azarsoft

حرف ی اصلا مشکلی نداره فقط حرف چ و ک مشکل داره 
البته من رو ویندوز 98 و سرویس پک 1 اینها رو مجددا وارد کردم ولی اینبار روی ویندوز های دیگه جواب نداد

در ضمن من فقط این تاپیک رو در این مورد زدم

----------


## javad_hosseiny

خوب آیا هنگامی که اطلاعات را در محیط ویندوز 98 وارد می کنید در ویندوز سرویس پک 1 بدون مشکل است . (یعنی نوشته ها نرمال هستند) و همچنین بالعکس (یعنی در xp-sp1 تایپ کنید در 98 سالم باشد) )
چرا که این طبیعی نیست (وقتی شما در 98 تایپ می کنید (فارسی) بدون مشکل در تمامی ویندوزهای دیگری به شرط نصب فارسی باید نمایش دهد) )
پیشنهاد می کنم برنامه را در سیستم های دیگر نیز تست کنید شاید ایراد در ویندوز باشد 
وپیشنهاد دیگر اینکه فارسی سیستم خود را یکبار حذف و مجددا نصب کنید (در ویندوز xp )

----------

